# Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.8 - Tabs teilen?



## Hattrix (22. November 2006)

Hallo,

kann man durch 2 Tabs den Mozilla teilen? Sozusagen, dass man beide Tabs sieht?

Wenn ja, wie?


----------

